# ASUS monitor OSD problem



## nADAUV (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi guys,

I have an ASUS MW221C 22" monitor and this problem begun in the last week: Every few minutes, the OSD menu appear (by itself) and I have to push the "menu" or "splendid" buttons to get rid of it. This is really annoying.. 

Can anybody help?


----------



## The_Other_One (Jan 28, 2010)

Assuming they are actual buttons (unlike Acer's SensorTouch) can you confirm they function correctly?  They click like they're supposed to, they still have plenty of pressure, etc etc.  If it is a button there may be a way to replace it if you have enough soldering skills, but I suspect it's something else such as firmware.  If that happens to be the case, you probably can't do anything unless you can send it in for warranty work.


----------



## nADAUV (Jan 28, 2010)

thanks for your response. This model has buttons, but they are very integrated to the surface of the panel, almost as the panel has cracks in it and the metal between these gaps are the buttons. Anyway, the problem vary, so not getting the same osd menu pop-up, meaning if you're right, it's more than one button. Is there anyway to disable the osd? to lock it? and how do I update this firmware you mentioned (and  from where do I get it?)

Thanks again.


----------



## TFT (Jan 28, 2010)

Did you set the "Splendid Video Intelligence Technology" up originally by choosing the presets for different video modes and skin tones.

I'm wondering if you are being prompted rather than there being a fault. What goes against what I am saying is you say it has only now started happening, if that is right then it does seem to be a hardware problem.


----------



## nADAUV (Jan 28, 2010)

sorry I don't understand. Am I prompt for what? But you are right, it only started last week and I have this screen for almost a year.


----------

